# Posten pictures needed!!



## stabmanswife (Feb 15, 2007)

Alright so we are looking to get some "Posten Literature" printed up and we are looking for customer pictures to use. 

If you guys/gals have some good pictures laying around or want to take some pictures that you think might look good on our flyers or business cards post them up.

We are really looking for some _ACTION_ pics; full draw, on the range, in your Posten attire, wherever, let's se what you got

Just an example, this is what we had before...


----------



## sbooy42 (Jan 2, 2007)

This might be a good one if you can cut the goofy fella behind the stab. out




































Hope no one minds if I post these


----------



## rustyfence (Aug 3, 2006)

Here a few. I am sure there will be better.


----------



## birdman3220 (Feb 17, 2008)

Heres a couple


----------



## jimposten (May 17, 2006)

I like the last one.:darkbeer:

JIM


----------



## rustyfence (Aug 3, 2006)

jimposten said:


> I like the last one.:darkbeer:
> 
> JIM


Only person I ever saw smile while shooting there bow! Most everyone looks mad while aiming, she looks happy. It must be her kids!!:wink:


----------



## stabmanswife (Feb 15, 2007)

rustyfence said:


> Only person I ever saw smile while shooting there bow! Most everyone looks mad while aiming, she looks happy. It must be her kids!!:wink:


You just haven't seen me shoot lately, no more smiles :tongue:


----------



## rustyfence (Aug 3, 2006)

stabmanswife said:


> You just haven't seen me shoot lately, no more smiles :tongue:


They will come back. Relax and have fun. I am sure Jim told you I was all smiles after saturday. I came back Sunday with a frown, but an hour later and I was smiling again. One day at a time, and remember having fun is what it is all about sister!


----------



## Soujyu (Oct 15, 2007)

I would give you some of mine, but I'm a crappy shooter outdoors and most of the pictures show really horrible form flaws (like my  beer belly that came along without beer).


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

best I can do.


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

ttt


----------



## rustyfence (Aug 3, 2006)

Few more. Not action shots, but more to choose from anyway. I know you can edit the cars outa the pictures if you choose these.


----------



## SMichaels (Aug 31, 2004)

Definitely not an action shot but I thought it was a pretty good photo that really shows the Posten:


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Here is mine, Stick Em Up!!


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

oneida4life said:


> Here is mine, Stick Em Up!!


i dont think thats a posten


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

i always liked these you could edit the background couldnt you?


----------



## jimposten (May 17, 2006)

Yes sir... That is one of the old stickemup kits... We dont make them anymore... 

JIM


archerykid12 said:


> i dont think thats a posten


----------



## jimposten (May 17, 2006)

I love this one...

Jim


smichaels said:


> definitely not an action shot but i thought it was a pretty good photo that really shows the posten:
> 
> View attachment 418663


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

With my grandson


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

jimposten said:


> Yes sir... That is one of the old stickemup kits... We dont make them anymore...
> 
> JIM


huh you learn something new everyday


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks Jim


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Not Action Pics but Here are a couple I Sets I have Had!!


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice Kris


----------



## stabmanswife (Feb 15, 2007)

Don't stop posting pictures, but here's the new business cards


----------



## Tribute2007 (Jan 30, 2007)

Will you still use other pictures on the business cards or is that only one you guys are going to use right now?


----------



## stabmanswife (Feb 15, 2007)

Tribute2007 said:


> Will you still use other pictures on the business cards or is that only one you guys are going to use right now?


We will still have more on the backside, but we are also having brochure's printed, so we still want more pictures


----------



## jimposten (May 17, 2006)

Check this one out...

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/group.php?do=picture&groupid=17&pictureid=1227

JIM


----------



## terryracing86 (Nov 18, 2006)

heres mine, no action shot though. havent had a chance to shoot, raining to much


----------



## bowboy0 (May 19, 2007)

Here ya go Jim this was from the Vortex Shoot off.


----------



## rkjtg (Dec 27, 2006)

Here are some.


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

bow only


----------



## 60xar (Mar 30, 2006)

*heres one for now*

I will try to get more this weekend


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Hoping to make some pics this weekend if I can get the daughter to stay home long enough to snap some shots!!!


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

I have a face for radio so I rarely alow my picture to be taken  but I'll put up a picture of my Posten with my bow attached.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Here ya go, full draw with my Slayer stabilized AND powdercoated by Jim:wink:


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

*Pics.*

Hey Jen,

I have this one, and I'll get another one posted up with my new polo shirt and kicker stick's

How's this:


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

New kicker stick's


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

*#2*

Jenni still working on an action shot, but here's another shot


----------



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## stabmanswife (Feb 15, 2007)

Really great pics guys :rock:
Keep em' comin'!!


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

Hey Jenni,

Is that one pic of you, with the green shirt, and pink quiver???

Where's your Posten shirt:embara::embara:

Then I noticed in another pic. of a girl, no Posten shirt either so I think you need to have tank top Posten shirt's added to the line of shirt's, etc...


----------



## stabmanswife (Feb 15, 2007)

hansel said:


> Hey Jenni,
> 
> Is that one pic of you, with the green shirt, and pink quiver???
> 
> ...


:embara: That was a rare occassion that I didn't shoot in a Posten shirt 

Tank tops...good idea! :thumbs_up


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

Looks like we are letting Jenni down

Jenni, I'll have my daughter take some snap shot's of me shooting tonight:wink:



stabmanswife said:


> Really great pics guys :rock:
> Keep em' comin'!!


----------



## marforme (May 30, 2006)

stabmanswife said:


> :embara: That was a rare occassion that I didn't shoot in a Posten shirt
> 
> Tank tops...good idea! :thumbs_up


That is a good idea. . . .and more pics of you shooting is a better idea.:embara::embara:


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

Jenni the weather turn bad this evening so no pics until the am, Sorry:embara::embara::embara:



hansel said:


> Looks like we are letting Jenni down
> 
> Jenni, I'll have my daughter take some snap shot's of me shooting tonight:wink:


----------



## stabmanswife (Feb 15, 2007)

hansel said:


> Jenni the weather turn bad this evening so no pics until the am, Sorry:embara::embara::embara:


I guess I can wait:wink:


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

*Here's a couple...*


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Here's a set of Slim Jimmz at work on the Billy Hill last weekend... :thumb:


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

*No laugh'n*

OK Jenni, my daughter snapp'd some shot's tonight:embara: no laugh'n guy's, I know I'm fat doc's said I've got to loose it:wink::wink::wink:

Action shot:


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

This one she got just after letting it fly,


----------



## stabmanswife (Feb 15, 2007)

Good pics Hansel

I'm impressed with all the good shots you guys are giving me, making my job easy:wink:


hansel said:


> This one she got just after letting it fly,


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

OH ya, I likey my polo shirt:wink::wink::wink::wink:

Just need to photoshop a new stomach


----------



## stabmanswife (Feb 15, 2007)

hansel said:


> OH ya, I likey my polo shirt:wink::wink::wink::wink:
> 
> Just need to photoshop a new stomach


Well I'm glad you like it, now we need a family shot in all that Posten attire:wink:


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

I think I can pull that off:darkbeer:

Give me a few day's, my son's out camping with his mom:winkcub scout's)



stabmanswife said:


> Well I'm glad you like it, now we need a family shot in all that Posten attire:wink:


----------



## jimposten (May 17, 2006)

hansel said:


> OK Jenni, my daughter snapp'd some shot's tonight:embara: no laugh'n guy's, I know I'm fat doc's said I've got to loose it:wink::wink::wink:
> 
> Action shot:


Tell your doctor to mind his business:wink::tongue:

JIM


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

He's right (doctor) I was at one point 310lbs. I was down to 218lbs but the last couple of years I've put on about 25lbs. so it needs to come off. So now that my scale say's 243lbs it time to come off again, So I have to listen or else's:zip::zip::zip:

Plus looking a the pics. makes me alittle angry with myslef to allow it too happen, it was hard work that I've let slip away.




jimposten said:


> Tell your doctor to mind his business:wink::tongue:
> 
> JIM


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

I'll throw in one more pic.


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

Jim what do you think of the postition of my bow just after release????


----------



## jimposten (May 17, 2006)

Its hard to tell form a still... get some video:wink:

JIM


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

You really want me to embarrass myself don't ya:tongue::tongue:

How about either next month or May 09:wink::wink:



jimposten said:


> Its hard to tell form a still... get some video:wink:
> 
> JIM


----------



## tn_huntress (Apr 18, 2008)

We are going to try to make pics tomorrow. So tomorrow night, Watch out!! lol


----------



## stabmanswife (Feb 15, 2007)

tn_huntress said:


> We are going to try to make pics tomorrow. So tomorrow night, Watch out!! lol


Good! There haven't been any women Posten shooter pics on here yet other than me:embara:


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Here ya go, shot a little tourney today, had a blast!!!


----------



## tn_huntress (Apr 18, 2008)

*Posten Pics!!!!!*



stabmanswife said:


> Good! There haven't been any women Posten shooter pics on here yet other than me:embara:


As promised... not only one, but two!!!



:up::up::up:


----------



## MoBuzzCut (Aug 22, 2007)

Here are a few from daughters shoot today.
If you look in the first Photo Mom got the arrow in flight out from the bow Mom likes it when she get action shots like these


----------



## MoBuzzCut (Aug 22, 2007)

bump


----------



## SOILhunter (Sep 4, 2007)

Here is mine...No actions shots though..


----------



## jimposten (May 17, 2006)

Thats a sharp looking rig:cocktail:

JIM


SOILhunter said:


> Here is mine...No actions shots though..


----------



## SOILhunter (Sep 4, 2007)

Thank you kind sir...If you remember, that Slim was hand delivered!


----------



## X-SHOOTER (Feb 9, 2005)

Heres one of mine!


----------



## Big_tojo (Aug 18, 2007)

Heres Some! Not the best but I wil try to get some better ones!!


----------



## Chequamegon (Apr 7, 2006)

Here are a few from yesterday (7/19/08) If you want higher quality digital copies drop me a line.


----------



## stabmanswife (Feb 15, 2007)

Awesome pics, thanks guys!!
I'll try and get those added to the site tonight


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

I finally got out in the yard and figured out how to use the timer and burst mode on my camera at the same time :embara: There are going to be quite a few so I guess if you decide to use one you'll have a buffet of them to choose from


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

And some from the grassy shtuff......


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

and a few more.....


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

Ok I promise there won't be anymore.... :embara: Just had to switch from one on my Posten Slim-Jimmz to the other one


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Got my Posten family together today for some pics...they were pretty cooperative!!


----------



## B&C Bones (Jan 15, 2007)

*Me and Dad at the range*

took a couple of pics today at the range. Dad with his Dxt and me with my old grey X (it's my favorite) plain but sharp:wink:


----------



## tn_huntress (Apr 18, 2008)

New stab pics!


----------



## Big_tojo (Aug 18, 2007)

Some Camo Posten!!


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

*Family pics*

Hey Jenni, 

Here's me and the kids with our Posten shirt's:wink:


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

*2nd place in 3-D*

I place 2nd in Open Trophy at Black Mountain in June:wink:


----------



## rkjtg (Dec 27, 2006)

A couple new ones of JP.


----------



## tweaker (Feb 20, 2006)

Here's some pics of my cottonwood Constitution with it's new stabs.
View attachment 434248


View attachment 434249


View attachment 434250


View attachment 434252


----------

